# voided peppermill blanks



## woodintyuuu (Nov 29, 2014)

here are sone peppermill blanks i cut for @Kevin they are cut from different angles on the burl and will make the void appear in very differnt ways 
1st one was a byrl with an inny belly button typ depression and will make nice void on pc 


 

when rough turned you get this void type



 

the next type is an outflowing burl bubble to indented bark mabey the pict will show 



 

and the void after turning , the pict does not show the reveal of the void or the depth but it would be about 3/8 reveal to insert 



 

Oh if this helps any bark will be part of the void the opening of the void will be bark rimmed with the void opening up at about fat 3/16

last pict is a batch of cut blanks to sent to kevin for his practice if the make anything great but each blank was cut to expose kevin and the mill to a different void aspect some will have to be mounted a little offcenter between centers to full agravate the void hope this helps 



 



 

cut blanks enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice wood Cliff


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 29, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice wood Cliff


junk mike he needs to practice before we give him the real stuff - oh silly me this is the real stuff he will get it figured out he is on to something here and this mix will get him started plus i am holding him hostage mike he cant stand a debt unpaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> junk mike he needs to practice before we give him the real stuff - oh silly me this is the real stuff he will get it figured out he is on to something here and this mix will get him started plus i am holding him hostage mike he cant stand a debt unpaid



You got his Number Cliff! Cool possibilities with those pieces!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Clint I started your video yesterday - haven't got to the part yet where you explain how to create voids in pepper mills where none exist but I assume that's in a later chapter.

I do see what you mean about keeping them bigger though. I won't let you down those are some awesome eye burl chunks . . . .


----------

